# Park Hyatt, Beaver Creek



## itap39 (Sep 2, 2019)

We stayed at the Beaver Creek Hyatt Mountain Lodge last summer, and toured the Park Hyatt, across the street a bit.  Wow...it was nice.  We were walked through the Residence Wing of the Park Hyatt resort and my new mission is to ski Beaver Creek and stay at the Park Hyatt Residences...can anyone offer tips??  
The rep there mentioned several people sell their weeks on eBay and on 3rd parties, which takes them out of our inventory.  I don’t see anything available.

Looking for a 2-3 bedroom, current platinum/gold owner (3300pts total):

What’s the best way to stay with Points (CUP reservation)?
Has anyone had any luck securing a vacation?
If you have been able to trade into it, how much time did you reserve ahead?
Does anyone know if they are 100% owned?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 2, 2019)

itap39 said:


> We stayed at the Beaver Creek Hyatt Mountain Lodge last summer, and toured the Park Hyatt, across the street a bit.  Wow...it was nice.  We were walked through the Residence Wing of the Park Hyatt resort and my new mission is to ski Beaver Creek and stay at the Park Hyatt Residences...can anyone offer tips??
> The rep there mentioned several people sell their weeks on eBay and on 3rd parties, which takes them out of our inventory.  I don’t see anything available.
> 
> Looking for a 2-3 bedroom, current platinum/gold owner (3300pts total):
> ...


I think there are only 15 or so in the Hyatt pool. We have stayed there  many times but typically spring and fall. Tough to get in in the winter. Usually you see them 6 months out or last minute.


----------



## ivywag (Sep 2, 2019)

itap39 said:


> We stayed at the Beaver Creek Hyatt Mountain Lodge last summer, and toured the Park Hyatt, across the street a bit.  Wow...it was nice.  We were walked through the Residence Wing of the Park Hyatt resort and my new mission is to ski Beaver Creek and stay at the Park Hyatt Residences...can anyone offer tips??
> The rep there mentioned several people sell their weeks on eBay and on 3rd parties, which takes them out of our inventory.  I don’t see anything available.
> 
> Looking for a 2-3 bedroom, current platinum/gold owner (3300pts total):
> ...


----------



## ivywag (Sep 2, 2019)

We have stayed there several times- usually in Oct- Nov timeframe. It’s a wonderful place for Thanksgiving if you can get it. Check on Jan 1. That’s when they post anything available for the coming year. I wouldn’t count on ski season and the off season is VERY quiet. We like it because my husband is a fly fisherman and there are many great rivers within driving distance. Just curious— What reason did they give you for resale units coming out of our inventory? The resale units would stay within the HRC. I don’t believe that the property is part of the HPP.


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 2, 2019)

We really like the Residences at the Park Hyatt Beaver Creek. They are absolutely top of the line units. Like others have mentioned there are only 15 units, so they can be difficult to get. Fortunately, we live in Colorado so when there are last minute cancellations, we have been able to go and have had a great time.

Have you stayed at the Hyatt Grand Aspen? While it isn't ski in / ski out like the Park Hyatt, it's much easier to book during the ski season. It's very high-end...I'd consider the Park Hyatt 1a, and the Grand Aspen 1b, and it has a great location in downtown Aspen. It does have the advantage of having good access to 4 different ski areas (Aspen Highlands, Ajax, Buttermilk, and Snowmass). My family actually prefers the pool at the Grand Aspen to the Park Hyatt (much warmer). I'm not sure why, but I just feel a bit more at home at the Grand Aspen / Mountain Lodge than the Park Hyatt.

How big is your group that would be traveling? Studios can be a GREAT value at the Grand Aspen if you are just planning on going with two people.


----------



## itap39 (Oct 21, 2019)

ivywag said:


> We have stayed there several times- usually in Oct- Nov timeframe. It’s a wonderful place for Thanksgiving if you can get it. Check on Jan 1. That’s when they post anything available for the coming year. I wouldn’t count on ski season and the off season is VERY quiet. We like it because my husband is a fly fisherman and there are many great rivers within driving distance. Just curious— What reason did they give you for resale units coming out of our inventory? The resale units would stay within the HRC. I don’t believe that the property is part of the HPP.



The rep there said most owners use East/West or Beaver Creek Rentals to sell their weeks...rather than releasing them to the pool.  It’s such a bummer.  I’m still working on it...someone mentioned on here to check 1/1/2020 for the year, and they are correct.  The rep also said they wouldn’t know next years availability until 12/31/2019.


----------



## itap39 (Oct 21, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> We really like the Residences at the Park Hyatt Beaver Creek. They are absolutely top of the line units. Like others have mentioned there are only 15 units, so they can be difficult to get. Fortunately, we live in Colorado so when there are last minute cancellations, we have been able to go and have had a great time.
> 
> Have you stayed at the Hyatt Grand Aspen? While it isn't ski in / ski out like the Park Hyatt, it's much easier to book during the ski season. It's very high-end...I'd consider the Park Hyatt 1a, and the Grand Aspen 1b, and it has a great location in downtown Aspen. It does have the advantage of having good access to 4 different ski areas (Aspen Highlands, Ajax, Buttermilk, and Snowmass). My family actually prefers the pool at the Grand Aspen to the Park Hyatt (much warmer). I'm not sure why, but I just feel a bit more at home at the Grand Aspen / Mountain Lodge than the Park Hyatt.
> 
> How big is your group that would be traveling? Studios can be a GREAT value at the Grand Aspen if you are just planning on going with two people.



I’m thinking 2 families of 4.  So we could do a 3 bedroom with kids in one room.  I’ll check out the Grand Aspen..thanks a bunch!  

We love the Main Street Station just for its proximity to everything in Beckenridge.  But its not to be compared to these two.

Feedback appreciated!


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 21, 2019)

You will not get a 3 bedroom at Park Hyatt or at Grand Aspen unless you own the week that you are interested in. You can trade into Main Street Station Hyatt if you have enough Hyatt points. 

This is with regards to the Hyatt internal exchange during winter ski season. During off season you can get 3 bedrooms at all three locations 


Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## dherring (Dec 26, 2020)

I am working on selling a week 11 at the Park Hyatt Beaver Creek. 2 bedroom unit if interested.


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 26, 2020)

DHerring, I would be SO interested if It were a Summer week.  Week 11 is too early for us unfortunately.


----------



## Margaret13 (Jan 6, 2021)

cfabar1 said:


> DHerring, I would be SO interested if It were a Summer week.  Week 11 is too early for us unfortunately.


I don't believe Park Hyatt sells summer weeks. All winter owners also get to reserve a week from May-September.


----------



## dherring (Jun 5, 2021)

cfabar1 said:


> DHerring, I would be SO interested if It were a Summer week.  Week 11 is too early for us unfortunately.


Hi cfabar1,
The ownership consist of 2.5 weeks of use. It gives you 1 fixed ski week, which is week 11 (typically Spring Break week and has done GREAT renting,) 1 floating week in Summer, and 3-4 days in Spring/Fall. The Summer and Spring/Fall, usage is given as 1,440 Hyatt RC Points. The week 11 is fixed, and you can convert to 2,200 points for that week since its Diamond Season. Total, you can get up to 3,640 total points per year.
This year we have the week of July 3rd thru the 10th reserved.


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 6, 2021)

Ditto on the 10 days of floating summer and fall time with all the Colorado properties.  (I have spent the last 18 years or so, during the 4th of July week  at Breckenridge using my Float time from my ownership at the  Hyatt Main Street Station),  and YES you will never, probably,  be able to trade into Aspen or Park Hyatt during ski season, when the rental market rate for a 2 or 3 bedroom unit in either is in the range of more than $1200 a night and up.

However at times I have had to cancel my 3 bedroom ( Top Floor Ski Hill View)  at Breckenridge just one day or so before the start of my week 11 (Peak Ski week)  and someone manages to pick it  up from the system within just a few hours of when I cancel it.  My 3 bedroom   HMSS week 11 is also for sale (on TUG) and I get just under 4500 points per year.


----------



## pacman777 (Jun 6, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> Ditto on the 10 days of floating summer and fall time with all the Colorado properties.  (I have spent the last 18 years or so, during the 4th of July week  at Breckenridge using my Float time from my ownership at the  Hyatt Main Street Station),  and YES you will never, probably,  be able to trade into Aspen or Park Hyatt during ski season, when the rental market rate for a 2 or 3 bedroom unit in either is in the range of more than $1200 a night and up.
> 
> However at times I have had to cancel my 3 bedroom ( Top Floor Ski Hill View)  at Breckenridge just one day or so before the start of my week 11 (Peak Ski week)  and someone manages to pick it  up from the system within just a few hours of when I cancel it.  My 3 bedroom   HMSS week 11 is also for sale (on TUG) and I get just under 4500 points per year.



I see a rental but not a for sale ad. How much are you asking in terms of purchase?


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 8, 2021)

*I have had it listed for a while,  right now I am sort of ambivilat about it, but I suspect that when the maintenance fee comes around again in November I will  be more motivated.  Especially if I do  not get it rented.  However, I did get it rented out last year.    So I guess I should update my for sale listing on TUG.  Thank You for your interest and letting me know that  my TUG listing has expired.  

I hit a tree on Peak 8 about 8 years ago, so that mostly ended my use for its main purpose of a PEAK SEASON SKI WEEK,  in unit 4402L , a 3 bedroom / Lock off.

Perry /  Arvada / Denver Colorado*


----------

